# At last!



## Mattuk

I nearly forgot what to do with these!


----------



## youngdon

Good job Matt. What did she weigh?


----------



## Mattuk

I've not weighed her yet, cup of tea is needed! 65lb maybe.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Good job Matt. What did she weigh?


68lb. $88 from the game dealer.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Is there not laws about selling wild game? Over here there are those that would absolutly destroy hunting if you were allow to sell wild game !!! it would be like the old west and the buffalo killing.


----------



## Mattuk

Nothing to stop you selling any wild game apart from geese as long as its in season.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Not sure that would work over here.There are those that could careless about anything other than themselves. We have ranchers that raise wild game for the public market but the sell of wild game is strictly controlled by what can be sold furs ,some body parts and only from animals properly taken by legal means during the alloted season..


----------



## Mattuk

Oh we've got those people over here too! Wild game meat is really sort after now. A lot of the TV chiefs have used it and helped to make it more popular which is really good.


----------



## On a call

Plus the knowledge about how healthy it is for you. Being leaner and without roids and all.

Nice shot Matt. Did you see others ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes 15 or so. I guess I'd better hold my hand and say that I missed with the first neck shot so had to slam one in the chest and missed out on and least one more in the bag!


----------



## On a call

Hey...we all miss once in awhile...too often for me


----------



## Mattuk

Its not a common thing for me, I'm blaming homemade wine! I should of had 2 if not 3.


----------



## On a call

Oh yes...glasses I hope, not bottles







. I tend not to miss but I have had it happen. Most often those super easy shots. The one that you say, no one could miss that shot.


----------



## Mattuk

No 2 or 3 deer Brian!


----------



## youngdon

LOL


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> LOL


I think I was nearly asleep when they came running round the corner!


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> Its not a common thing for me, I'm blaming homemade wine! I should of had 2 if not 3.


This is proof of ******** in England.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> I think I was nearly asleep when they came running round the corner!


Sitting up there in your bubba chair. Wearing tweed no less.


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs said:


> This is proof of ******** in England.


I don't think so some how!!!


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Sitting up there in your bubba chair. Wearing tweed no less.


Not in tweed. Whats a bubba chair Don?


----------



## youngdon

What you call a high seat. Here we have tree stands that some use especially for archery.


----------



## Mattuk

Ok I know what your talking about now. The bow hunting ones you do stand up in, I think, right?


----------



## youngdon

Most of them have seats, usually padded. Many also are self climbing, so you can make it climb a tree as you sit and stand.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats interesting. I think some of ours are to static and the deer learn to look in the seat!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I guess if they wave at you, it's time to move.


----------



## Mattuk

You can hear them standing behind the big seat on the forest edge which is where I'm heading tonight, waiting for you to leave sometimes!


----------



## youngdon

Good luck !


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Good luck !


Sod all and the same this morning! Off out again now but maybe somewhere different. Thank you.


----------



## HowlinRed

It's that ******* chair your using. We have seen some of your pics and we know you can handle a firearm and we except more meat on the ground next time.


----------



## Mattuk

HR, 1 I was not in that seat and 2 the office chair is no longer in that seat as it didn't work! Everyone can have an off day!


----------



## HowlinRed

I guess so, but your not called the stone cold killer for noth'in.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm sure I could get you knocking them over left, right and center in no time!


----------



## HowlinRed

Matt, I love a target rich environment. I would come over in a second if I could.


----------



## Mattuk

As long as you can keep calm and neck the first then get on the next one neck that and find the next one your laughing! But thats just the doe's come over in the rut and lets find a cull buck to put on the wall!


----------



## HowlinRed

Man, you guys must have some serious bucks if your putting culls on the wall. When is your rut? Deer that is . lol


----------



## Mattuk

3 weeks out of 4! The rut is from late September to late November


----------



## Predatorhunter

Nice shootin Matt congrats. Don't worry about the miss it happens to the best of us.


----------



## Mattuk

Predatorhunter said:


> Nice shootin Matt congrats. Don't worry about the miss it happens to the best of us.


Thank you PH, I know it brings me down to a normal level!


----------



## Mattuk

Don this is the big seat on the forest edge I was talking about.


----------



## youngdon

Nice view Matt. What crop are they growing in the field. I guess you might want to be careful standing up if you get excited on that stand.


----------



## Mattuk

Wheat. Don't get excited then! Stay calm for the next shot. Don can I ask if you were out with me and a group comes out and I ask you the start put holes in them how would you be? And that goes for anyone else for that matter.


----------



## youngdon

I'm not gonna be jumping around if that's what you mean, I do feel the heartrate go up. I'd definitly expend some ammo though.


----------



## Mattuk

Well I know you should 2 or 3 coyotes at a time but most of the time its just 1 deer. The most I've ever shot in one go was 4 one afternoon, the first was at 200 yards and the group then ran back towards me and I just kept on picking them off as they didn't know where I was! Picked up 1 more in the evening. The first one of the season still gets my heart beating but then you just get into the zone. I'd love to see you get stuck into a group!


----------



## Predatorhunter

A group of them I think I would have to have a lot of ammo because I think I would run through it pretty quick because I think my heart rate would be up. Two reasons I'm used to shooting one deer at at time and the second is I'm not used to those type of deer so seeing them and getting to shoot one would for sure raise the heart rate. But I would love to come over there and give it a try!!!


----------



## Mattuk

Predatorhunter said:


> A group of them I think I would have to have a lot of ammo because I think I would run through it pretty quick because I think my heart rate would be up. Two reasons I'm used to shooting one deer at at time and the second is I'm not used to those type of deer so seeing them and getting to shoot one would for sure raise the heart rate. But I would love to come over there and give it a try!!!


One day you'll have to try it then!


----------



## youngdon

At the sound of the shot the coyotes run like the dickens to get away.


----------



## Mattuk

I've seen people double up on coyotes on youtube. I've had a left and right on fox twice over here!


----------



## youngdon

I did a double earlier this year. I posted the pics. in predator hunting. As I recall it was under "a good day" although I may be wrong.


----------



## Mattuk

Ok I'll have a look.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I did a double earlier this year. I posted the pics. in predator hunting. As I recall it was under "a good day" although I may be wrong.


Here's one pair.









I could of done it tonight as I had a dog and vixen 12ft from the highseat.


----------



## lucas_shane

Silencer ? Head shoot them buggers and stack the truck up !


----------



## Mattuk

If only it was that easy! Its a sound moderator so there's still some noise Shane.


----------



## On a call

I still sure would like be able to use one here !

And yes I would be ok at shooting a few I have taken doubles on deer with the bow. As long as they are not allerted they often tend to stay calm.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm sure you would be Brian, that glass, sorry bottle of home made wine that Roberta would bring out to the larder would go down well !


----------

